# Feliway diffuser



## littlelilly (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been reading peoples reviews about the diffuser, some say it's a good buy and does what it says and others say it stinks and they've thrown it away.

has anyone here used one and how did you find it worked?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a pet remedy difuser which is the same as feliway but cheaper and I find. Works a treat ! My anxious cat now doesn't try to bite me if I go to stroke her near her belly, doesn't hide when my mum comes round, and sleeps and sits close to me on the sofa and it's only been in a week . My diduser smells lovely, doesn't stink and isn't over powering either and I have it on 24hrs a day The best deals for feliway are at medic animal. Why don't you post your question in cat chat as more people will see it and I know there are a few feliway users who belong to this forum


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You will get different views on this,personally I found it to be a great help with my Raggie as a kitten,it was recommended by forum members and a behaviourist.
There is another diffuser which may be the one that you are thinking of when you mention a "smell"........Pet Remedy De-Stress Diffuser With 40ml Refill - Animed Direct it does stink  but I have never noticed the Feliway to have a smell


----------



## littlelilly (Jan 30, 2014)

megsie84 said:


> I have a pet remedy difuser which is the same as feliway but cheaper and I find. Works a treat ! My anxious cat now doesn't try to bite me if I go to stroke her near her belly, doesn't hide when my mum comes round, and sleeps and sits close to me on the sofa and it's only been in a week . My diduser smells lovely, doesn't stink and isn't over powering either and I have it on 24hrs a day The best deals for feliway are at medic animal. Why don't you post your question in cat chat as more people will see it and I know there are a few feliway users who belong to this forum


Thank you for that, could you tell me the name of it and where I can get one?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

littlelilly said:


> Thank you for that, could you tell me the name of it and where I can get one?


See post above


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2014)

Animed direct have the best deals for pet remedy difusers they charge £10 for them and £10 for two refils .


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Feliway should not have any smell whatsoever.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Feliway should not have any smell whatsoever.


You're right - but the Pet Remedy does


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> You're right - *but the Pet Remedy does*


Doesn't it just ,it is horrible :arf:


----------



## mhairi13 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've just got my first Feliway difusser. It has now been plugged in for 24 hours and I can honestly say there is no noticeable smell at all. I suffer from migraines and am sensitive to certain perfume smells, so I was actually worried sick, but desperate to help stop a re-homed cat from biting.

Time will tell if that works, but I can say that I haven't noticed any smell at all in the house since switching it on.

Good luck


----------



## littlelilly (Jan 30, 2014)

I hedged my bets and got one of each, what a difference it has made on all but one of the cats, she still spits and growls if any of the others go near her!
It doesn't smell either, I plugged one in outside my bedroom and one downstairs, after a couple of days the difference was noticeable I'm now a convert, wish they would bring the price down though!


----------

